# Got a empty tank a great way to put it to use ;)



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

All I'm gonna say is when i get my next computer i shall do this to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwdCn1nlAkA&feature=related


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

daniel89 said:


> All I'm gonna say is when i get my next computer i shall do this to it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwdCn1nlAkA&feature=related


That is so cool but I'd be nervous to do it myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

honestly, thats a total waste of a good tank! yessh!


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome - it never occurred to me that mineral oil is a non-conductor and could be used in this fashion. I am totally doing that to my computer (assuming I can convince my wife that it'll be awesome). Might be nice to add in some plastic or silk plants as well to emphasize the whole aquarium theme..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Isn't that stuff flammable? Though I suppose keeping the electronics cool enough not to spark is the point of using a coolant.

ok, flash point 275F nice and high. Already widely used as "transformer oil". Must be fairly safe, though transformers occasionally explode spectacularly, at least on TV.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

thats really cool but like zac said... a waste of a good tank lol


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> thats really cool but like zac said... a waste of a good tank lol


Well, in that case... why not turn your old computer parts into aquariums!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW0nNQCTTZk&feature=related


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive seen a few people do liquid cooling systems. Some do submerged systems like that, but the fans usually turn really slow and burn out after a while. You can use mineral oil, cooking oil, distilled water, and other non-conductive liquids. I would use mineral oil if I was you.

The other type of liquid system, is hollow copper blocks with tubes coming out of them. You put the copper blocks on the parts of the computer that get hot. Then you pump them through a radiator and into a container. I had one of these systems for a few years until the pump broke, and the alarm kept everyone awake one night.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I heard use everclear for coolant instead of water. But I have to agree its a waste of a tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldnt use water. While you can run it for a while in distilled water, the water is very good at taking minerals from stuff that falls in it, and possibly from the motherboard itself. You would have to change the water every once in a while to keep it safe for the computer.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The water cooled ones are mostly copper tubes, heavy and pricey. The submersion thing is neater, but how do you upgrade? Wouldn't you have to take everything out, clean all the oil off the contacts and slots?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

god all u guys need to do to keep ur processor running cool is point a dang fan at the intake of the casing! why do u wanna complicate things is what am thinking at this point.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol zakk, i just use fans, but my sister goes to Georgia Tech and hangs with Uber-geeks. I think the idea is that if you sup-up your cooling, you can overclock your chips to the point that they would melt the solder if they were just in air.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

i have a overclocked processor pushin 8ghz from a 5.2ghz with no extra fangled cooling. though i did get a better heatsink and a fan pointed at it. ps am a geek as well  LOL most geeks like to be 'cool' hence the extra fangled cooling systems and **************** but honestly all u really need is nice cool wind goin into the system to keep it cool.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I'll take this idea a step further and put the oil-cooled system in a plexyglass compartment within an actual freshwater aquarium - so you can watch the fish swim around the computer. One benefit of this setup is that the processor will be cooled by bleeding heat into the oil which will then bleed heat into the water to warm the fish. I may even put some cathode lighting into the oil compartment to make the aquarium (and any light-colored fish) glow in the dark..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

kind of like the idea of heating an aquarium with the waste heat. My sister complains her computer is a 'space heater' and makes her dorm room uncomfortably warm.


----------

